# Rado Voyager



## mickread (Oct 23, 2005)

How do I synchronise day and date on a 1970's rado voyager, the winder only moves the hands and the day and date are one day out of synch?

Cheers

Michael


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have you tried moving the hands backwards? Maybe either just the day or the date changes...

Welcome to the forum......


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi mike

welcome to this friendly (well sometimes







)place,usually,when you pull the crown out,there are two positions (sometimes stiff to reach the second position),usually the first position sets the day/date (turn crown one way for day,the other way for date)and when pulled further,will set the time,the day/date will automatically advance as well,just to be contrary,i have a sandoz (eta movement) that is the other way round,i don't wear it very often and always forget this,i pull the crown out fully and the date starts to alter







it's always a bit of a shock,as i'm used to it being the other way round.

if you know this already,please forgive my ramblings









the other possibility is that there is something wrong with the watch









regards,john.


----------



## mickread (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi

Winding backwards changes the language of the day.

Found the second position on crown it does the trick.

Many thanks

Michael

P.S How do you keep an automatic watch going when you only wear it at weekends?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> P.S How do you keep an automatic watch going when you only wear it at weekends?


The only way is to buy a watch winder, a small box that rotates the watch to keep the rotor spinning.....They are quite expensive....


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

mickread said:


> Hi
> 
> Winding backwards changes the language of the day.
> 
> ...


I find that half the fun of the weekend, set and wind it a little on Friday night! (sad B*st*rd aren't I...)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Aren't we all Red?


----------

